# Mike travelling???



## pinky (Jun 12, 2018)

@Mike1950 

Reason to believe Mike is in Wisconsin looking for burls... can't confirm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 16 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2018)

In a prius...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Tclem (Jun 12, 2018)

For sure an old person driving

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 12, 2018)

Hey, I drive a Prius... Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Hey, I drive a Prius... Chuck


Kathie used to have a hybrid, aint haulin enough burl in a prius to make trip worthwhile.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 12, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Kathie used to have a hybrid, aint haulin enough burl in a prius to make trip worthwhile.....


Recently sold my pickup which I used for wood. Down to 1 vehicle for awhile. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Recently sold my pickup which I used for wood. Down to 1 vehicle for awhile. Chuck


I will bet your prius gets one helluva lot better milage than my 6.2 3/4 ton...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Brink (Jun 12, 2018)

Maybe he’s out looking for a Wilde time

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 12, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I will bet your prius gets one helluva lot better milage than my 6.2 3/4 ton...


About 47 mpg... Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> About 47 mpg... Chuck



Kathies got 30 in town and 23 on highway. Lexus, 285 hp v/6. Was not really an economy car but it was fun.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC (Jun 12, 2018)

Now there's an old guy conversation if I've ever seen one... comparing gas mileage.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I will bet your prius gets one helluva lot better milage than my 6.2 3/4 ton...


I didn't know prius' came with a 6.2.....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I didn't know prius' came with a 6.2.....


obviously you being a framer do not know what a 3/4 ton is...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2018)

SENC said:


> Now there's an old guy conversation if I've ever seen one... comparing gas mileage.




GRRRRR

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jun 12, 2018)

C'mon, @Mike1950, tell us the story about 10 cent gas again. Or about discovering fire. Please!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2018)

SENC said:


> C'mon, @Mike1950, tell us the story about 10 cent gas again. Or about discovering fire. Please!


discovery ya want pup-discover this

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2018)

my uncle had a signal station- had to be 62 or 3 - back then competition meant that the Phillips 66 station actually competed for prices with the Signal station (My uncles). gas was about 23 cents a gallon then- dad bought a new buick la saber 401 2 dr hardtop- you needed cheap gas to drive those cars. They had a gas war which meant gas companies gas went on sale -cheaper and cheaper till the competition was absorbed - Uncle Mike gave up when he started selling gas for 16 cents a gallon.. now the state tax is $.49.4 and fed 18.4 the government is in the drivers seat as far as makin money in the gas biz.......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 12, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> GRRRRR


Double GRRRRRRR...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 13, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 13, 2018)

I know I bought gas at 10 cents - or maybe it was 11 cents. Vaguely remember dad buying gas at the Sears store on Military Drive during a gas war for 7 cents. Not sure of that though - I was young. One of the benefits of living in San Antonio!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 13, 2018)

Brink said:


> Maybe he’s out looking for a Wilde time



Of course, definition of Wilde time; two episodes of Matlock, a glass of Metamucil, and in bed early enough as to not be tired when wandering around the house ar 2:30am

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 13, 2018)

Brink said:


> Of course, definition of Wilde time; two episodes of Matlock, a glass of Metamucil, and in bed early enough as to not be tired when wandering around the house ar 2:30am


Yes it is amazing how late 8 is...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 13, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Yes it is amazing how late 8 is...


And i slept in till 5:30 this AM, really slacking.


----------

